# White headlites vs yellow.



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Why they put yellow headlights in locos is beyond me!!

Where does one find white replacements? Are they just a simple replacement, or are there other components to add, such as resistors, capacitors, etc? I'm running two Kato N-scale PA-1s, and am installing MRC DCC sound boards. HATE the yellow lights!! 

Thanks, ya'll.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Fire21 said:


> Why they put yellow headlights in locos is beyond me!!
> 
> Where does one find white replacements? Are they just a simple replacement, or are there other components to add, such as resistors, capacitors, etc? I'm running two Kato N-scale PA-1s, and am installing MRC DCC sound boards. HATE the yellow lights!!
> 
> Thanks, ya'll.


The reason they use yellows is they are cheap 1/100 the price of a good white.
I sell warm white LED's, I have them in several sizes, you just use a 1k resistor with the LED, I have those too.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

So I would unsolder or clip off the yellow light, then install the white light with a 1K resistor soldered in series onto either of the leads?

Unless they are expensive, I'm interested in two of them, but don't know anything about sizes. I see on your site that there are 2 different sizes. As I said, I have two Kato N-scale PA-1s. Going by what you said, I assume warm white is what I'm after...I saw there are a variety of colors!! I want whatever appears most realistic.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If it already has the LED's in it then you just need to de-solder or cut the yellow one out and replace it with a warm white LED, no extra resistor needed as it will already have one in the circuit.
Can you post a pic of what you have, I actually have about 30 different sizes, also PM me your details.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

NIMT, 
The boards I bought are MRC #0001958 N Drop-in Kato PA-1


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I think I've got you covered. 

Before you cut them off you will need to figure out which side is negative and positive, easy way is to power it up and then touch the new LED to the existing one and note which side needs to go where (one Lead is longer than the other on a new LED's, the long lead is positive on these LED's).


----------

